# Favorite Comedians



## jackfiltraition (Aug 18, 2011)

I apologize in advance if there has been a thread like this before but i did search on "comedians" and couldn't find any threads too similar.  Anyways, I looooove stand up comedy! Some of my favorites (in no particular order) are...
Louis C.K, Bill Hicks, Jim Norton, Joe Rogan, Daniel Tosh, Doug Stanhope, Patton Oswalt, Brian Posehn, Reggie Watts... and many, many more! 
What about you guys? Who tickles your funny bones?


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 18, 2011)

steve hughes, reginald d hunter, brian posehn, al murray, ed byrne, andy parsons, dara o briain.

there's a lot more, but too many name!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim Minchin



Bill Bailey



Brendon Burns



Pete Johansson



Steve Hughes



Reginald D. Hunter



Russell Howard


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 18, 2011)

Bill Bailey is great! His work on black books was soooo funny!


----------



## flo (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeremy Clarkson, James May and the little hamster from Top Gear as a trio


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gearoge Carlin...


----------



## Razzy (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick Swardson


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 18, 2011)

I need a drink, far too much British comedy in this thread (get it? because it's dry ). 

My Holy Triumvirate of Comedians;

1. Bill Hicks
2. Louis C.K.
3. Jim Gaffigan

I wouldn't exactly count Henry Rollins as a comedian, but he can be absolutely hilarious sometimes.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2011)

Steven Wright
George Carlin

Those are about the only two who I can hear a lot of and still find it funny. I dig Steve Hughes if I hear his stuff, and a few others but I wouldn't throw them into the "Favorites" category


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 19, 2011)

Definitely Jim Gaffigan. But I can't believe no one's mentioned Mitch Hedberg yet. Go listen. NOW!!! 

Also Mike Birbiglia. And why are you not listening to Mitch Hedberg? Did I not just specifically instruct you to go listen to him? Hmmmm!?


----------



## Razzy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Definitely Jim Gaffigan. But I can't believe no one's mentioned Mitch Hedberg yet. Go listen. NOW!!!
> 
> Also Mike Birbiglia. And why are you not listening to Mitch Hedberg? Did I not just specifically instruct you to go listen to him? Hmmmm!?



Nobody mentioned Mitch Hedberg because EVERYBODY knows Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## MFB (Aug 19, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Nobody mentioned Mitch Hedberg because EVERYBODY knows Mitch Hedberg.



Seriously, I used to like Mitch Hedberg, till EVERYONE started fucking quoting him and then it was like "Ya know, maybe he's not that great"

And don't give me this 'I'm an elitist and like comedians when they're kept in my back pocket' cause that's bullshit; Carlin is one of my favorites and he was fucking EVERYWHERE in the 70's and 80's, and Steven Wright was in fucking Half Baked with Jim Brewer and Dave Chapelle. Mitch Hedberg grows old rather fast, just like that piece of shit Dimetri Martin.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, MFB, Mitch steal your girlfriend or something?  He's just a comedian. And decaf is always an option.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 19, 2011)

One more: Zach G. Yes, I know you already know who he is, yes people quote him, yes he's been in movies, but in my estimation he's one of the best comic minds working today.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2011)

It's weird, I find him kinda funny but he's so awkward I don't know how to react.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 19, 2011)

Lot of good ones have come up here.

One of my favorites, though, has to Brian Posehn. Not only is he a huge nerd, he's a huge metalhead.





His music isn't bad either.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 19, 2011)

in no specific order

Bo Burnham



Daniel Tosh



Richard Pryor



Eddie Murphy




Steven Wright




Nick Swardson






AND THE BEST COMEDIAN OF ALL TIME


----------



## synrgy (Aug 19, 2011)

Carlin
Hicks
Izzard

In that order.

SO glad I can say I had the pleasure of seeing Carlin perform live.


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2011)

Ross Noble. Every time:


----------



## chronocide (Aug 19, 2011)

All of my favourites have been mentioned bar Billy Connolly, who's by far my number one.

A few folks I've heard of though, so some new stuff to watch, cool


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 19, 2011)

Am i the only person who likes Gilbert Gottfried?


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 19, 2011)

Izzard
Titus
and Carlin.

the ultimate holy trinity.

also I really like Gabriel Inglesias, Eddie Murphy, Richard Pryor, and the Skit Pryor did with Steve Martin on SNL with the racial slurs. That was epic.


----------



## Bigsby (Aug 19, 2011)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Am i the only person who likes Gilbert Gottfried?


i can't say i've seen his stand up but the stuff he does at the comedy central roasts is hilarious
EDIT: i forgot about his aristocrats joke it was probably my favorite one in that whole movie


----------



## chronocide (Aug 19, 2011)

Galilee? No, the Gallowgate.

"See you Judas? You're gettin' on ma tits."


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 19, 2011)

Izzard, Minchin, Murphy. I also liked Robin Williams.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 19, 2011)

synrgy said:


> You are a lucky man....


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 19, 2011)

A-Reyes said:


> AND THE BEST COMEDIAN OF ALL TIME




 This was eventually going to happen. I must say, though, I have a lot of respect for him for going on Louis CK's show and essentially drawing buttloads of attention to the accusations of plagiarism against him.

I was lucky enough to see George Carlin on one of his last tours. He was working-out his last batch of material, and it was good although not entirely polished. Conceptually, he was swinging for the fences- even with the cruder stuff.

I have to say, though, Dave Attell was my favorite. I was laughing so hard I nearly blacked-out from being out of breath.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 19, 2011)

Sean Lock, Frankie Boyle (who unfortunately retired), and Tim Minchin.

On the contrary, I HATE Lee Nelson.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 19, 2011)

Parts 2,3, and 4 are hilarious.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw Robin Williams in D.C. in Fall 2009. He is the only comedian I have seen live that I wanted to leave, only because I was laughing so hard I was in pain! Damn he was funny as hell! One of my top comedians. 

Jim Gaffigan and Lewis Black come to mind as well...


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

carlin, hicks, chappelle, katt williams, lousi c.k


----------



## morbider (Aug 19, 2011)

Does nobody else like Jimmy Carr?


----------



## chronocide (Aug 19, 2011)

chronocide said:


> All of my favourites have been mentioned bar Billy Connolly, who's by far my number one.
> 
> A few folks I've heard of though, so some new stuff to watch, cool





Well I said this. But it transpired Nick Swardson and Dane Cooke were abysmal. Booo


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2011)

morbider said:


> Does nobody else like Jimmy Carr?



I find him pretty dull.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 20, 2011)

The late, great Greg Giraldo.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll try to post some clips later, but Just off the top of my head:

Bill Cosby, George Carlin, Patton oswalt, Zach galifianakis, David Cross, Bob Odenkirk, Ricky Gervais, Steve Merchant, Steve Coogan, Henry Rollins, Eddie Izzard, Bill Hicks, Norm MacDonald, Jimmy Carr, Chris Rock, Marx Brothers, Laural & Hardey, Abbott & Costello, Larry David, Jim Norton, Patrice O'neal, Stephen Fry, Hugh Laurie, Rowan Atkinson, Monty Python (Cleese, Idle, Chapman, Jones, Gilliam, Chapman, Palin), Simon Pegg, Nick Frost, Christopher Guest, Louis CK, Matt Groening, Trey Parker, Matt Stone, Mike judge


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 20, 2011)

Dang, was i seriously the first Cosby mention? 



I love this bit/interview segment as well (I wub jazz)


A brief tour of some of his classic albums:












He's got a good bit off of his album Revenge called "Buck Buck", but i can't seem to find it


----------



## morbider (Aug 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I find him pretty dull.



Looks like it's just me then.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

THE ONE AND ONLY, BILL HICKS:


R.I.P.


----------



## MFB (Aug 21, 2011)

Caught this guy Joe Materese at a club in Boston last night and he fucking killed. I felt bad for the dude because the right side of the room was full of fucking idiots, so he had to deal with their shitty attempts at heckling.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking back I'm like "oh man how could i forget Carlin, Pryor, Galiafinakis, Giralldo, Swardson, Silverman..." and suddenly realized I kept it short because I could have gone forever! lol


A-Reyes said:


> AND THE BEST COMEDIAN OF ALL TIME




I was secretly waiting for this with my fingers crossed 

Ironically enough, I started this thread after watching a Dane Cooke special.  Before you ROFL let me explain!!!!!! 

I watched the episode of Louie he was in and thought he came across pretty well (more credit to Louis CK then Cooke in retrospect) so i thought "Hey, why not check this guy out? give him a real chance and not just dismiss him based on a bad rep! Who knows? Maybe the 2 minute clips on Youtube do him no justice?" an hour and a half later... I was just confused and had maybe one chuckle at best (could have just been a cough now that i think of it ) and honestly, I just do not find him funny at all. I see he is trying to be funny, I see an arena full of college kids laughing... but i just did not find him funny. I took me a while to make sense of it all!


----------



## jordanky (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Nyarlath (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been on a huge David Cross kick lately.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 21, 2011)

jordanky said:


>



 Oh Louie!!! This is taken from one of my all time favorite specials "Shameless" (not just a clever title!) and the best thing about it and this bit in particular is: he is not making it up at all!  no wonder he is divorced now! Easily one of the best out there today! 




> I've been on a huge David Cross kick lately.



AAAAh yes! I forgot about David Cross! His new stuff has lost a bit of momentum in comparison to his older work but it still kicks ass! I'm actually going through my yearly Arrested Development phase at the moment. I break out all three seasons and watch them back to back and then when i am done, I give it a week and watch all of the discs in random order!!! (obsessed much ) It's an absolute disgrace that we only got three seasons of that amazing show despite the huuuuuuge cult following it gained (and still growing) in such a short run! lmfao at Tobias when he was trying out for the blue man group and was covered in blue paint in every scene for almost half of season 2!


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you guys seen David's "The increasingly poor decisions of Todd Margaret"? Quite good. Will Arnett is also in it.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 21, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Have you guys seen David's "The increasingly poor decisions of Todd Margaret"? Quite good. Will Arnett is also in it.



Had never heard of it but just WIKI'd it! Awesome! Don't know how this got passed me!! I must see!!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 2, 2011)

jackfiltraition said:


> Had never heard of it but just WIKI'd it! Awesome! Don't know how this got passed me!! I must see!!!!



It's on IFC every so often. Fantastic show.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 3, 2011)

Bill Hicks
George Carlin
Richard Pryor
Bill Maher
Robert Schimmel
The late,great Buddy Hackett
Mitch Hedberg
Cheech and Chong
Steve Martin
Bob Saget


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah, how could i forget Peter Cook


----------



## klami (Sep 6, 2011)

Eddie Izzard - saw him a couple of years ago and he was making me laugh for two hours straight.

Ricky Gervais - The Office (UK) and his shows are hilarious. Also the Golden Globe 2011 videos.


----------



## Algernon (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## The Grief Hole (Sep 8, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Ah, how could i forget Peter Cook



Chris Morris. His work (Sir Aurthur Steeb-greebling) with Peter Cook is amazing and he is the natural progressin from othe greats such as Lenny Bruce, Monty Python and Bill Hicks.


----------



## Alimination (Sep 8, 2011)

Dave Chappelle =)



lol


----------



## atimoc (Sep 11, 2011)

Jimmy Carr is utterly hilarious when he starts to poke fun at the audience:


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bill Cosby
Dane Cook
Zach Galifianakis
Dimitri Martin
Aziz Ansari
Nick Swardson
Mitch Hedberg
DAVID CHAPPELLE

I know...I'm lame...


----------



## holland1945 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jim Jefferies


----------



## gilsontsang (Sep 12, 2011)

Dave Chappelle


----------



## Maverick (Sep 13, 2011)

Russell Howard and Bill Bailey both are great comedians and are my most favorite..!!
I love to watch their shows..!


----------



## Jakke (Sep 13, 2011)

Maverick said:


> Russell Howard and Bill Bailey both are great comedians and are my most favorite..!!
> I love to watch their shows..!



Steve Hughes


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 17, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Bill Cosby
> Dane Cook
> Zach Galifianakis
> *Dimitri Martin*
> ...


I started thinking I was the only one! I absolutely love him, he's so geeky and awkward, like myself  his show Person is just great. 

And I'll repeat Robin Williams, Louie CK, Stephen Lynch (some of his stuff is horrible though ), and of course Monty Python, if they count. 

 


He's playing all the instruments of course


----------



## right_to_rage (Sep 22, 2011)

Bill Hicks is #1 for me
George Carlin
Dave Chapelle
Joe Rogan


----------

